# DIY Projects?



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2008)

So i'm a big fan of DIY stuff, I absolutely love tinkering with stuff...especially when its something that you can use and comes in handy. So i'm looking for some ideas...wether it be boating/fishing related or not. What are some of the things you guys have made or come up with?


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

I made this 'puter from an old radio, a hair dryer, a paper clip, a rubberband, and a 6-pack. OK, the 6er wasn't part of the material list :wink: Can't remember which episode of McGuyver I got the idea from :mrgreen: 

OK, to be serious, I mess around with stuff all the time, lol.....more than I can remember. A few things I can think of recently (which I posted here) are an anchor (which has yet to be tested), a PVC rodholder, which worked great, an aerated 48 quart cooler made into a baitwell, and probably a few more I'm forgetting. 

Might be another consideration for another category? A separate board for "homemade" accessories, and not just boat mods, but more of an accessory for the boat, or for fishing.

ST


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

im fixin to make some gun racks for my 4wheeler outta some wood and aluminum layin around. does that count? :mrgreen:


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

Wished you was closer, I'd give you a box for the back of it. ATV is gone, no use for the box now.

ST


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 29, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Wished you was closer, I'd give you a box for the back of it. ATV is gone, no use for the box now.
> 
> ST



Holy Cow... that's a hard core huntin machine! Why did you give it up?


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

That was actually my trapping rig.....can't bend-over anymore or bend 1 knee past 45*. lol, pretty much makes bedding traps impossible. #-o That's OK, fishing is an old-farts sport anyways........ :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

i am thinking about building some inside rod holders


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone make this rod rack! I'm dangerous with a fork, never mind power tools :LOL2:.

Some people were meant to pay....I'm one of them.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2831&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=rod+rack


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Someone make this rod rack! I'm dangerous with a fork, never mind power tools :LOL2:.
> 
> Some people were meant to pay....I'm one of them.
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2831&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=rod+rack




:shock: I have the set up to build those racks.At least I think I still have the jigs.I was set up to build those at one time.I need a fall project.Clean out the building and find jigs.I get started this weekend.


----------



## sccamper (Sep 30, 2008)

I made a rain barrel last week, we are in a 2 1/2 year drought. It rained off and on Friday and the barrel has close to 30gals. FREE water for the wifes flowers. I made 90% of the rod holders on my boat. Put up 350 ft of 6' wood privacy fence last year. Completely gutted and rebuildt the kitchen in our old house, reroofed the porch and rewired half the house. Sweet equity gained me 60grand profit!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 30, 2008)

good deal i like doing my own home improvement to


----------



## sccamper (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yea. I helped my daughter make a rubber band powered car for a school project. It could not have store bought wheels and it had to go 16 feet. Hers was the only one that made the distance.


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah camper :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I could go on forever about Home Improvement projects. In fact, I helped dad on the last house that he built himself (all but the grading/foundation, sheetrock, roofing shingles, and HVAC, which he doesn't have certs. to do). 

Right now, we are removing the suspended ceiling in the basement living area, putting up beadboard, and adding a stub wall for a storage area behind. Also, we are taking down the gutters. At some point soon, we may make a large carport so we have something to work on/store boats under, since we can't fit them in the shop. 

I will also be posting pics of the kayaks we are building when we finish.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 30, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I could go on forever about Home Improvement projects. In fact, I helped dad on the last house that he built himself (all but the grading/foundation, sheetrock, roofing shingles, and HVAC, which he doesn't have certs. to do).
> 
> Right now, we are removing the suspended ceiling in the basement living area, putting up beadboard, and adding a stub wall for a storage area behind. Also, we are taking down the gutters. At some point soon, we may make a large carport so we have something to work on/store boats under, since we can't fit them in the shop.
> 
> I will also be posting pics of the kayaks we are building when we finish.




Love yaks.Make a post dedicated to them.I like to go out in kayak to get away to peaceful surroundings.No white water fur me.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 30, 2008)

i like to see the kayaks


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2008)

wooden yaks are hardcore! :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> wooden yaks are hardcore! :beer:


These are actually wooden framed, with canvas covering. Dad made a couple when he was younger. I have always wanted a strip canoe, so I figure there will be one of those in the not to far off future as well. 

Right now, I just need the funds to obtain the materials to build an aluminum boat from scratch, as aluminum is really my specialty. I am hoping to do something like that while I am still young, and living at home.


----------



## bhos (Oct 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> Someone make this rod rack! I'm dangerous with a fork, never mind power tools :LOL2:.
> 
> Some people were meant to pay....I'm one of them.
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2831&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=rod+rack



Walnut, red oak, or quartersawn sycamore? might have some hard maple left around here too....


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2008)

Got a project that seems would be pretty cool and not too hard (except for me). This is a perfect rack to store wire baits (spinnerbaits, Chatterbaits, Jigs, even lures) with a little modification. As you can see from the picture. there is no way every spot could be used......some items are just too wide and long. But for the baits mentioned above If you space the holes maybe 1-inch apart or even the Jig cuts (Bear with me, I'm clueless) at the top, you could have a killer setup. Who's making me one?







This things measurements are: 17 3/4"H x 16 5/8"W x 1 3/4"D.

You can buy this one for $11.99, but where is the satisfaction in that? I would pay $15 if it was modified a little for mantown. 8)

Anyone have access to a Laser engraver? :-k 

The ideas keep on floating.......


----------

